# Diy Wood Cyclone



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

I built a wooden cyclone a year or so ago.
I closed the vac in a cabinet to quiet it down.
*There are the steps I took to build it.*


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

I hope you all don't mind and hope I'm putting it in the right place.
New here and just trying to figure it all out.
Just wanted to do a how to on making a wooden cyclone.
There are some great video about building them on the net so just showing how I went about it.

First cutting the slats.
I would have loved to make my cyclone taller but my table saw sled was 18" deep so that's how tall my cyclone is.


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

Then cut out the top and bottom.
Notice on my clamping jig I bolted it to the table so it would stay in place as I wrapped the taped to gether slats.
On many of the how tos I watched the used blue painters tap but I myself can hardly get the stuff to stick to itself so just happened to have some of that aluminium duct take on a shelf so used that, it's much much stronger and stickier.
I got so busy gluing up the slats I didn't take any pictures of it but I rolled out some tape and set all the slays on it side by side and then slapped the elmers to it fast and sloppy!!!
With all the glueing of 45 slats and then picking it up and folding it around the jig, you've got to move and get er done there's no time to waste.
That's why I say use the better tape you can't have it coming apart on you in the middle of the glue up.
Notice I also covered the jig part so nothing would stick to it.

You are seeing some blue tape on there but this was used after I had it around the jig and held down with some big rubber bands.
The pictures up loaded backwards but you get the idea.


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

You see in the pictures you'll need to fill it in a few placed with some saw dust mixed with glue.


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

Then sand sand sand.
Then cut out for the inlet pipe.
When I build another one I well just bring the pipe on through.


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

I love these pool buckets with the screw on lids, plus there 7 gal.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bruce, 
Very well documented build with the pictures. 
A difficult project and very time consuming I'm sure. 
Interesting that you chose to build rather than buy. 
I've seen these Cyclones/Dust Deputies built from plastic, sheet metal, duct material and now wood.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That's a great looking piece of shop equipment. Lot of work put into that. Have you tried it, yet? Does it work?


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Interesting that you chose to build rather than buy.
> I've seen these Cyclones/Dust Deputies built from plastic, sheet metal, duct material and now wood.


I built it just because for the build, to see if I could.
If you check out my other posts I am into building models and it's the process that I'm after not the models themselves.
I could have bought one and had it up and running in a couple a hours but what fun would that be.
The plastic one are dirt cheap so could have probably bought one cheaper, but how many can say they built one from scratch. priceless! LOL
@mikechell I have been using it for about a year and a half and it works great.
I bought one of those $28 vacs that you supply the bucket with and it has really worked well, I'm retired so am in the shop almost every day and so use it everyday.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice looking work Bruce


----------



## Bruce Miller (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's one of the best How To's for building one.


----------

